# Topics > Smart things >  Legion Meter, device that can safely accelerate your smartphone/tablet's charging, PLX Devices Inc., Sunnyvale, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - PLX Devices Inc.

"Legion Meter - Charge your smartphone 92% faster" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Legion 5500mAh Single USB Output 

 Published on Jan 19, 2014




> A brief overview of Legion 5,500mAh and it's intelligent battery metering system. Legion learns how you use your devices to give you ultra accurate battery metering. It is compatible with smartphone, mini tablets and other devices. Information is displayed on the integrated OLED display. Legion, the intelligent battery for all of your smart devices.

----------

